# jason gardner and luke walton a knick?



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

jason gardner and luke walton are very good jason gardner went to the nba draft after his first year of college and went as high as 2nd round but went back to school. he is very good i think next year he and luke will be in the top 5 of the first round if the knicks are smart they dont get a jason and luke next year. 

comments


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Could you please clarify what you're trying to say in the last "sentence" of your post?  

Luke Walton and Jason Gardner are not looked at as good NBA prospects.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Um, I think he's trying to say overall they need Gardner or Walton, which is totally false. There will be better players at the spot the Knicks pick at next year.:yes:


----------

